# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Rateizzazione Imposte

## SALVATORE5569

Per effetto della proroga concessa qualcuno mi saprebbe rimodulare tutte le scadenze per una persona fisica che ha deciso di approfittarne della proroga al 09/07/07 e nel contempo rateizzare il debito irpef in 5 rate.
Grazie.

----------


## seta

Partendo dal presupposto che la proroga al 9/7 non riguarda tutta la platea dei contribuenti ma solo quelli interessati agli studi di settore (direttamente in quanto titolari di partita iva e/o indirettamente in quanto soci di società di persone, ecc.) le scadenze sono le seguenti:
Titolare di partita iva:
9/7
16/7
16/8 (salvo proroga di ferragosto)
16/9 (posticipata a lunedì 17)
16/10 
PF senza P.iva:
9/7
31/7
31/8
30/9 (posticipata a lunedì 1/10)
31/10

----------


## SALVATORE5569

Grazie mille per la celerità della tua risposta e buon lavoro.

----------


## iva

ma scusate... lo spostamento della scadenza non era soltanto per i soggetti per i quali sono applicabili gli studi di settore?

----------


## seta

[QUOTE=seta;7985]Partendo dal presupposto che la proroga al 9/7 non riguarda tutta la platea dei contribuenti ma solo quelli interessati agli studi di settore (direttamente in quanto titolari di partita iva e/o indirettamente in quanto soci di società di persone, ecc.)  
Confermo quanto suddetto. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

No. Riguarda anche le persone fisiche senza partita iva che sono in possesso di una partecipazione in società a cui si applicano gli studi di settore. 
ciao   

> ma scusate... lo spostamento della scadenza non era soltanto per i soggetti per i quali sono applicabili gli studi di settore?

----------


## Stefanel

Grazie 1000 dell'aiuto... Finalmente ho risolto il problema delle rate.....
Speravo che l'agenzia delle entrate venisse in soccorso con una circolare, ma ci&#242; non &#232; avvenuto. Come sempre questo forum &#232; ben informato....
Continuate cosi.
Stefanel   

> Partendo dal presupposto che la proroga al 9/7 non riguarda tutta la platea dei contribuenti ma solo quelli interessati agli studi di settore (direttamente in quanto titolari di partita iva e/o indirettamente in quanto soci di societ&#224; di persone, ecc.) le scadenze sono le seguenti:
> Titolare di partita iva:
> 9/7
> 16/7
> 16/8 (salvo proroga di ferragosto)
> 16/9 (posticipata a luned&#236; 17)
> 16/10 
> PF senza P.iva:
> 9/7
> ...

----------


## fabio006

> Partendo dal presupposto che la proroga al 9/7 non riguarda tutta la platea dei contribuenti ma solo quelli interessati agli studi di settore (direttamente in quanto titolari di partita iva e/o indirettamente in quanto soci di società di persone, ecc.) le scadenze sono le seguenti:
> Titolare di partita iva:
> 9/7
> 16/7
> 16/8 (salvo proroga di ferragosto)
> 16/9 (posticipata a lunedì 17)
> 16/10 
> PF senza P.iva:
> 9/7
> ...

  Scusate, probabilmente ho visto male io, ma sul sito dell'Ade c'è uno specchietto per il versamento delle imposte per chi è senza partita iva e possiede redditi di partecipazione in sei rate, l'ultima il 30.11. Sono quindi sei o cinque  (di cui l'ultima il 31.10?) 
Aiutatemi a risolvere il dilemma....
Grazie e buona giornata!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per chi non ha la partita iva, le rate scadono ogni 30 del mese (tolta la prima rata, ovviamente). Quindi l'ultima scade il 30/11, insieme all'F24 per il secondo acconto, se dovuto. 
Insomma, il prospetto dell'AdE è corretto.  :Smile:     

> Scusate, probabilmente ho visto male io, ma sul sito dell'Ade c'è uno specchietto per il versamento delle imposte per chi è senza partita iva e possiede redditi di partecipazione in sei rate, l'ultima il 30.11. Sono quindi sei o cinque  (di cui l'ultima il 31.10?) 
> Aiutatemi a risolvere il dilemma....
> Grazie e buona giornata!

----------


## seta

> Scusate, probabilmente ho visto male io, ma sul sito dell'Ade c'è uno specchietto per il versamento delle imposte per chi è senza partita iva e possiede redditi di partecipazione in sei rate, l'ultima il 30.11. Sono quindi sei o cinque  (di cui l'ultima il 31.10?) 
> Aiutatemi a risolvere il dilemma....
> Grazie e buona giornata!

  Hai visto bene, solo che la risposta era legata alla domanda di Salvatore per un rateizzazione in 5 rate. 
Ciao

----------


## dreamboxita74

Scusate ma le scadenze delle rate se paghiamo con lo 0,40% quindi prima rata 8 agosto come sono??

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate ma le scadenze delle rate se paghiamo con lo 0,40% quindi prima rata 8 agosto come sono??

  Forse ti può essere utile questo:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...lle+versamenti

----------


## Stefanel

Chissà perchè l'ADE pubblica gli aiuti sempre all'ultimo minuto!
La loro email con la divisione delle rate, è arrivata solo questa mattina......  :Mad:        

> Forse ti può essere utile questo:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...lle+versamenti

----------


## MICHELE4684

Salve a tutti,
un problema: una società di capitali che approva il bilancio il 29.06.2007 dovrebbe pagare la prima rata delle imposte entro il 16/7, mentre con lo 0,40 entro il 16/8.
Nel secondo caso il mio  programma software gestisce le rate in questo modo:
16/8 16/8 16/9 16/10 16/11 
mentre il software del mio collega di studio le gestisce così:
16/8 16/9 16/10 16/11 
Premesso che entrambe le case software affermano corretta la propria tesi, io propenderei per la seconda. Qualcuno ha il caso....?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io non ho il caso, in quanto dalla entrata in vigore della riforma societaria (bilanci redatti nel 2005) è praticamente impossibile che si verifichi (legittimamente) l'ipotesi che giustifica l'approvazione del bilancio entro i sei mesi.
Ritengo comunque corretto come viene fuori dal sw del tuo collega. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti,
> un problema: una società di capitali che approva il bilancio il 29.06.2007 dovrebbe pagare la prima rata delle imposte entro il 16/7, mentre con lo 0,40 entro il 16/8.
> Nel secondo caso il mio  programma software gestisce le rate in questo modo:
> 16/8 16/8 16/9 16/10 16/11 
> mentre il software del mio collega di studio le gestisce così:
> 16/8 16/9 16/10 16/11 
> Premesso che entrambe le case software affermano corretta la propria tesi, io propenderei per la seconda. Qualcuno ha il caso....?

----------

